# external tv tuner (without the need of cpu)



## yabbadaaba (Apr 14, 2012)

i have a LG E2060T 20" LED monitor (*www.lg.com/in/computer-products/led-monitor/LG-E2060T.jsp). i want a external tv tuner with remote that can work with monitor only without the need of cpu.
my budget is around 3-4k.
so plz help guys..


----------

